# echo chainsaws.



## Bamafan4life (Aug 1, 2010)

anybody used one? i think i want ethier a echo cs 450 or a stihl farm boss the thing about the stihl is that my local ace hardware can service it (the guys that work there have worked there for many years and aint no 16 year old who hasnt have a clue what there doing)  so thats a convinance. but the stihl chainsaws only have a one year warranty. while the echo has a 5 year warranty. im wanting atleast a 20'' bar for mine and it will be under medium use. so which do you think i should go for?


----------



## au7126 (Aug 1, 2010)

Stihl still going strong after 11 years. Buy an extra 20 " bar and chain and have both ready for anything.


----------



## 2011GADawg (Aug 1, 2010)

cant beat a stihl if you don't believe me take a look at the tree services and most of them at least the ones I've seen run stihl there's a reason for that


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2010)

I would buy a Stihl.  With that being said, I would stay away from the odd numbered (MS290 Farmboss, 310, 390) orange handled homeowner saws and spend a few extra for an even # pro saw (MS260, 360 etc.) that will be much more durable and in a lighter package.  The 290 for example weighs as much as the 440 which is a much more powerful and durable saw.  Light weight really adds up at the the end of the day.


----------



## hammerz71 (Aug 2, 2010)

I work part time as a golf pro and the course uses nothing but echo products.  They seem to take a pretty good beating of daily use.

That said, I'm on my second Stihl (Farm Boss) in the last 25 years and the only reason I replaced the first one is because it was stolen out the back of my truck six years ago.  I agree that the Farm Boss is heavy and there is better technology in the "pro" models.  But those Farm Boss' take a pounding and never hiccup.

I can't see where you could go wrong with either a Stihl or an Echo...


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 2, 2010)

I own one of both. The wood doesn't know the difference if I keep the teeth sharp. The I have steadily been filling my garage with Echo equipment since picking up the chainsaw in '04. FWIW I think they are the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Mr. Jimmy (Aug 3, 2010)

Echo builds a good saw.  I had an Echo 670 that I ran for years selling firewood and never had any problems with it.


----------



## wharfrat (Aug 3, 2010)

commercial Stihl. don't look back.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 3, 2010)

Echo's a good long lasting saw. Use both. Echo has run better and longer for me.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 3, 2010)

Used an Echo CS 4400 (if I remember the model number correctly) for several hours today.  Borrowed it from a friend because my Poulan only has a 14" bar and the tree was 24" at the base.  Best saw I've ever used.  Wish it didn't have to give it back.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 4, 2010)

Echo used to make good saws, but the ones I've seen the last couple years are pretty much junk. We bought a couple new ones at work this year and they're worse than Poulans. Won't run right, and you can't even adjust the carb on them. From someone who has spent most of their life ahold of a chainsaw, get a Stihl or Husky.


----------



## gunny542 (Aug 9, 2010)

it took my daddy 30 years to wear out a stihl 029 farmboss(now 290 farmboss)  he used it all the time as he heated his house with wood.


----------



## Leroys Dakota (Aug 9, 2010)

I work on Echos and think they are great saws. The only problems I've seen with them are when people don't run the correct gas/oil mix. The carb is adjustable, just have to do a little work to get it adjusted.


----------



## Bamafan4life (Aug 15, 2010)

im borrowing a 029 now to finish up what a crappy pouplan got halfway through (Borrowed that from my cheap brother) if i like this saw im going out to buy a 290


----------

